
Ask HN: Founders and CEOs: What do you use for early-day BI? - d--b
Hi all,<p>I am doing some market research, and I would be interested in surveying the tools that starting companies employ to do BI (if any).<p>By BI, I mean to include analyses &#x2F; reports &#x2F; dashboards about:<p>- number of users &#x2F; segments<p>- feature usage<p>- marketing campaigns<p>- market research<p>- sales numbers<p>- financial situation<p>- engineering progress<p>- other kpi that would make sense?<p>I would be very interested to talk with people who would want to make more data-informed decisions, but who did not find a satisfying way to do this. If you find yourself in that situation, please contact me at etienne[at]leap.la<p>I am an engineer with 12+ yr experience making productivity-focused financial data analysis tools and I am building a product to help tech-savvy executives do BI well and fast.<p>Thanks a lot to those of you who kindly take the time to answer.
======
deepthought42
We use a suite of tools, essentially pivotal for tracking work, trello for
tracking user feature requests, heap and mixpanel for tracking usage and
funnel progression, botkeeper for bookkeeping along with quickbooks, sentry
for tracking errors and segment.io for piping data to 3 party services from
our various systems. For user testing we use vempathy, and for market research
we use surveymonkey or google surveys.

~~~
d--b
Thank you for your answer!

